# audi a3 black edition alarm beep



## M44NTU-3.2 (Sep 14, 2010)

posted this in the audi section aswell, was told to post here was a quicker reply, 

hi guys/girls

had a search in this forum before i posted, nothing came up that could help

basically ive enabled alarm beeps for unlocking and locking but it only works for locking and not unlocking










i ticked locking conformation via horn
unticked horn conformation adaption blocked so i could adapt the code?
ticked unlocking via horn conformation

once i did this i went and tried the locking etc, the alarm would only beep on lock

so i thought id check the adaption section











i changed the value from 0 to 1 and clicked test and save, the status would then change from off to on

i thought its worked

tried it again the alarm would only work on locking

went and checked the adaption value again and it had gone back to OFF(status) tried changing it again and again, it would not keep the new value, so im pretty stumped to why it doesnt keep the new value, i even went to changed the locking value and if i change that from 1 to 0 that works so im not sure whats wrong, ive seen some vids on youtube of a3s with beeps and they beep on lock and unlock,

if someone could please tell me where im going wrong that would be much appreciated, also im from ENGLAND UK, if thats got anything to do with it im not sure, thanks in advance,

also vag-com lead is micro-can lead for new can-bus cars, (dont think its a lead prob, but just mentioning it) thanks!!


----------



## M44NTU-3.2 (Sep 14, 2010)

fixed! quite simple really. once enabled in vag-com the lock beep with work automatically but for the unlock beep you have to turn it on, in the mfa/fis settings, its in the doors section, and just enable it and it will work!, thanks to a member on here to told me to check the mfa settings, i did check it before i posted but obviously missed it, i thought it would have its own section like my r32 does, oh well i know now! lol


----------

